# Canon Professional Services and Professional Photographers of America Collaborate to Offer Exclusive



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 13, 2018)

```
<em>The Company Will Showcase Its Latest Digital Imaging Solutions for Professional Photographers and Feature Educational Presentations by Canon Explorers of Light</em></p>
<p><strong>MELVILLE, N.Y., January 12, 2018</strong> – Canon U.S.A. Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, is excited to announce that the company will launch a special pricing promotion for new and existing Canon Professional Service (CPS) members at the Imaging USA EXPO 2018 hosted by Professional Photographers of America (PPA). This exclusive promotion, offers 20 percent off new, renewed or upgraded CPS gold or platinum memberships for active PPA members. Imaging USA EXPO 2018 will take place through January 16<sup>th</sup> at theGaylord Opryland Resort & Convention Center in Nashville, TN.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>“CPS members are among the most loyal and dedicated customers of Canon. Their passion, experience and knowledge are invaluable assets to the photo and video imaging community,” Yuichi Ishizuka, president and COO, Canon U.S.A., Inc. “Offering this special promotion to both new and existing CPS members is an exciting initiative for us. We want these photographers to continue to grow and succeed with Canon’s world-class service and support right alongside them.”</p>

<p>Beginning at Imaging USA and effective throughout 2018, active PPA members will have the opportunity to renew or upgrade their current CPS membership, while non-CPS members can open a new membership – both at a 20 percent discount off current prices. Attendees who sign up for a CPS membership at the show will also qualify for a free gift. PPA members who do not sign up at Imaging USA can call 1-844-58-CANON to also receive the 20 percent exclusive offer.</p>
<p>“PPA is always looking to provide our members with savings on their essential needs,” says Kristen Hartman, PPA’s Director of Member Value & Experience. “We are excited that Canon is offering this exclusive discount to our members and we look forward to working with Canon in the future.”</p>
<p>Canon Professional Services will also host the CPS Lounge where Gold, Platinum, Enterprise and Cinema CPS members can have their Canon equipment (up-to-two current Professional DSLR bodies or lenses) cleaned and checked. CPS members can also enter the CPS member photo contest for a chance to win a PIXMA PRO-10 printer. Restrictions apply. Stop by the lounge for more information.</p>
<p>The hours of operation for the CPS Lounge are:</p>
<p>Saturday, Jan 13: 12:00pm – 5:00pm (Pre-show day)</p>
<p>Sunday, Jan. 14: 10:30am – 5:00 pm</p>
<p>Monday, Jan. 15: 10:30am – 5:00 pm</p>
<p>Tuesday, Jan. 16: 11:00am – 1:30pm (Equipment pickup only)</p>
<p>At the booth, Canon will also showcase its latest digital imaging solutions for professional photographers, including its full line of cameras and lenses.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------

